# Sample(s) Reviews - 2 source [SOS & JS]



## PureFoxy (Mar 26, 2013)

I haven't written much on here but I have been lurking for a while ... :shifty:
I have been building on my little dream of actually doing this, and low & behold! :grin: So, after much much note-taking, and list making, I have started ordering the samples first to figure out what I want to make.

These are the samples of F.O.'s I received and my _honest_ [OOB & Skin test] reviews.

Source One:


> *JustScent.com*
> 
> I ordered 20, most were $2.60/1 oz (buy 12, cuts the $2.60 to $2.25, save 35¢/Per)
> 
> ...







> Source Two:
> *SaveOnScents.com*
> I ordered the "sniffies" small perfume tester size- came to $3.50/per 5 samples with free s/h- I ordered 15. *Total: $10.50*
> 
> ...



I really did this more as a courtesy back in kind, for the many words of encouragement, perhaps not aimed at me, but that have inspired me, the knowledge freely shared, the wealth of information.... All of this, at my finger tips, that I know, I myself, appreciate very much. This is one small way, I feel I can repay someone, to share the knowledge & experience I myself have had.
Thankyou all  Please let me know if there are any questions or comments, I guess I am truly a participator now!


----------



## lsg (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Badger (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank you for sharing!  Always like to hear about good scents


----------



## PureFoxy (Mar 26, 2013)

lsg said:


> Thanks for sharing!



You are most welcome!


----------



## PureFoxy (Mar 26, 2013)

Badger said:


> Thank you for sharing!  Always like to hear about good scents



You're welcome, too! That was the general idea. I love reading reviews myself!


----------



## christinak (Mar 26, 2013)

Nice review, thanks much!


----------



## Shannon_m (Mar 26, 2013)

Awesome reviews, thank you!


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Mar 26, 2013)

We should have a scent review sticky. It would be awesome to read about all of the scents others have tried and liked. I am so new that I'm always curious with trying new scents but scared I will waste my money lol!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## PureFoxy (Mar 26, 2013)

Cherry Bomb said:


> We should have a scent review sticky. It would be awesome to read about all of the scents others have tried and liked. I am so new that I'm always curious with trying new scents but scared I will waste my money lol!!! Thanks for sharing



You're welcome! And welcomes to everyone else who replied! 
I agree wholeheartedly. I really don't think someone's soap business that is across the United States, a few states away, or even a couple hours away is going to effect what "I" am doing here. The best we can ALL do is to exchange information, save each-other time/energy/waste & help each-other be more knowledgeable bout what WE do as a whole. <3


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 26, 2013)

Great info, thanks for sharing. I was wondering about these two suppliers. Very kind of you to share your results!


----------



## PureFoxy (Mar 27, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> Great info, thanks for sharing. I was wondering about these two suppliers. Very kind of you to share your results!



Thankyou and it's my pleasure, I have learned gobs on here, so if I can provide a lil bit of info, I myself am amazed :mrgreen:


----------



## DottieF. (Mar 27, 2013)

Are you going to use these in CP or HP soapmaking? If you do please post those reviews for us


----------



## PureFoxy (Mar 27, 2013)

DottieF. said:


> Are you going to use these in CP or HP soapmaking? If you do please post those reviews for us



Don't tell anyone but I'm really a beginner... :Kitten Love: I just read A LOT. 
I have however made M&P before- kind of a crafty-family thing I remember doing on more than one occasion. I'm trying to get over this "fear of lye" thing... Although, I'm really, REALLY kinda thinking I should just do it, the YouTube tutorials make it look not-as-nightmarish-as-I-fear... Only other drawback is the cure time.... :Kitten Love: But I will DEFINITELY do reviews when I do!


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 27, 2013)

Lye is no big deal. You put on gloves and goggles in case of spillage so your skin is protected, but the process is measuring lye into a bowl and then pouring it into water and stirring.


----------



## Badger (Mar 27, 2013)

PureFoxy said:


> Don't tell anyone but I'm really a beginner... :Kitten Love: I just read A LOT.



Being a beginner is fine   I hope you will take the step and get over the fear of working with lye.  I was a bit nervous with working with it myself, but it really is not that bad.  It is just a matter of being careful and taking precautions when you are working with it.  

I am a beginner also, and I read this forum a ton.. and love reading in general   I think it is a wonderful hobby and wish there were more people in the world who read for enjoyment.


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Mar 28, 2013)

Badger said:


> I am a beginner also, and I read this forum a ton.. and love reading in general   I think it is a wonderful hobby and wish there were more people in the world who read for enjoyment.



Amen Badger!!! I LOVE reading and holding a book in my hand. I can't stand it when people ask me why I don't read on my iPad. While sometimes I do, there is just something about holding a book, smelling the pages, hearing them turn, the way the pages feel...ok I'm strange but I am a dreamer and I can get lost in a book but not an iPad! Lol


----------



## Badger (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah, I have an android and I read on it some, but I love the feel of holding a book in my hand and turning the pages.  It is definitely very different then reading on an android.


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Mar 28, 2013)

So this week I am trying out several new fragrances. Here is what I have soaped with so far:

*Bubblegum from Essential Depot*- I would say that it is a sickly sweet kind of smell. It reminds me of someone chewing a piece of pink Bubble Yum or hoe it would taste if I were chewing on it. I used it in CP and it did not cause my trace to speed up or my soap to size. It worked faily well. I blended until it was about to form a light trace and then I separated my oils to add my neon pink color and my purple. Too bad I forgot to add my fragrance and had to dump it back into my bowl and mix it. Now I have a pinky purple...not what I wanted but my niece and nephew will love the smell. 

*Sweet Pea from WSP*- this is very good smell. It is almost summery and sweet. It doesn't smell exactly like BBW sweet pea but its close. My mom will love it and I didn't forget the fragrance this time! It worked well in my CP and didn't cause seizing, ricing, or mu soap to trace quickly. No swirls this batch...just as orange pink color.

I will also be trying Amber Romance from WSP, patchouli and peppermint from NG, and lavender from ED.


----------



## Badger (Mar 28, 2013)

Cherry thank you for your reviews and I am sorry that you forgot to add the FO and had to mix it together.  It sounds like the pink and purple swirls would have been a nice combination with the scent.  Looking forward to hearing more reviews on the other scents


----------



## Faerie Whispers (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks for this. After being out of the loop for so long it is good to see what is popular, asked for or tested well.

Brandy


----------



## PureFoxy (Mar 28, 2013)

Cherry Bomb said:


> ....
> 
> *Bubblegum from Essential Depot*- I would say that it is a sickly sweet kind of smell. It reminds me of someone chewing a piece of pink Bubble Yum or hoe it would taste if I were chewing on it....



Good heads up on the bubblegum f.o.! That is EXACTLY what I am looking for! :mrgreen:


----------



## seven (Apr 26, 2014)

bumping an old thread.. here are a few from SOS (Save On Scents)

strawberry (body shop dupe): well behaved on cp, scent sticks, i really like the smell, not too sickly sweet.
love spell (VS dupe): amazing! i love this one! very very well behaved. me thinks this is a dead on dupe.
very sexy (Vs dupe): slight ricing on 32% lye conc. nothing major. will use full water next time. smell wise, kinda sweet, i like it though.
coconut lime verbena: well behaved, not a dead on dupe tho.


----------

